# Global maternity - patient's co-insurance/deductible



## kellyl710 (Jan 13, 2012)

When verifying an OB's insurance we find out what their deductible and co insurance is almost immediately after their confirmation visit.  How are other offices collecting this?  Are you setting them up on payment plans prior to the delivery or collecting after the delivery?  We are unsure which is the best way to go about it....do you tend to not get paid if you collect after?  And if you collect before - how do your patients take having to pay upfront?  Thanks!


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2012)

kellyl710 said:


> When verifying an OB's insurance we find out what their deductible and co insurance is almost immediately after their confirmation visit.  How are other offices collecting this?  Are you setting them up on payment plans prior to the delivery or collecting after the delivery?  We are unsure which is the best way to go about it....do you tend to not get paid if you collect after?  And if you collect before - how do your patients take having to pay upfront?  Thanks!



We always set up a payment plan and asked that they have it paid in full by the 32 week visit.  If we wait until after, collection is next to impossible.  After the delivery they are getting bills from the hospital, pediatrician, labs, etc.  Most patients appreciated the opportunity to make smaller payments prior to delivery instead of getting a big bill after the fact.  There were a few exceptions, like people with Health Savings Accounts that have to have an actual bill to get reimbursed from their account.  We would work with patients as much as possible to make it easy for them.


----------

